
SD cards could soon hold 128TB of storage - ax00x
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/28/17514660/sd-card-128tb-storage
======
mikestew
We all have stories of buying our first XX Mb hard drive, thinking, "I'll
_never_ fill that up!" But it's going to be a while before I fill 128TB.
Anything needing that much storage isn't going to benefit from storage the
size of a thumb nail. I've got 128Gb cards in my portable four track recorder
and a GoPro camera. I don't know how many hours of music I could record at the
highest quality, but I've got hour upon hour of jam sessions and workshops,
and it's a long way from full. Multiply that storage x1000, and I'd just never
delete anything, ever. :-)

And I'll bet the GoPro would burn through a dozen batteries before it fills
the 128Gb card. Your batteries would probably die from charging cycles long
before one fills even that first terabyte of this hypothetical card.

~~~
mkempe
We could record and curate all of our personal encounters, conversations,
activities, and crafts. Imagine being able to sit in on someone's long-past,
deep discussion with Thomas Jefferson, John Locke, Adam Smith, Newton,
Galileo, Aristotle, Plato, or Praxiteles. Or your own late-night story-telling
with a now-dead older relative; being able to hear and see them again.

~~~
isostatic
Then imagine dropping that card in a field. The problem with high desnity is
when it breaks, you lose a lot.

~~~
mkempe
Is that the cowardly principle of how people should decide what to do? "if
there is a risk of loss, or the possibility of a great loss, don't even try."
Who cares what could be achieved? or what risk mitigations are possible? why
attempt anything beyond grabbing berries from the bushes? Good luck with that
mode of thinking and life.

------
skissane
All I think is happening is the communication protocol used to talk to the SD
card is being extended to be able to address up to 128 TB of storage. That
doesn't mean 128 TB SD cards are going to be available any time soon. SD cards
that big are many years away. There are 1TB prototypes but they aren't yet
shipping. 128TB cards are probably decades away.

~~~
isostatic
A high speed memory card will write 90MBytes per second. That's 16 days to
fill a 128TB disk up, or 1.5 hours to fill up today's drives. Speeds will have
to increase dramatically to have any demand.

It's took about 18 years to increase from 64M to 256G, 4000 increase, doubling
every 18 months. That would suggest about another decade before we hit 128TB.

If speeds keep track though, UHD2 is about 12GBytes per second. That's 43TB an
hour, or 3 hours on a 128T card.

~~~
skissane
> It's took about 18 years to increase from 64M to 256G, 4000 increase,
> doubling every 18 months. That would suggest about another decade before we
> hit 128TB.

True, so maybe my statement "decades away" is overly pessimistic.

On the other hand, we are getting closer to the physical limits of our current
semiconductor technologies, so the future growth rate may be less than the
past. Which might make my "decades away" statement more true.

~~~
isostatic
I've spent the last decade saying "capacities can't increase", and been proven
wrong :D

------
Justin_K
TLDR > 1TB cards aren't even available yet, don't count on 128 TB anytime
soon....

~~~
jmiller099
yes, exactly. came to say similar thoughts.

